# The 12 Olympic teams!



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

1. home country: Greece
2. world champ: Yugoslavia
3. European country: Spain
4. European country: Germany
5. European country: Croatia ( Turkey chokes)
6. Americas country: US
7. Americas country: Argentina
8. Americas country: Brazil ( too bad for Canada)
9. Asian country: China
10. African country: Angola ( not sure about this)
11. Oceanic country: New Zealand
12. Oceanic country: Australia


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

How do you get this list?  

There is no way Oceanic Divison got 2 spots while Asia and Africa only had 1 respectively.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Oceania won't have 2 teams. They had 2 teams in Sydney because Australia was hosting the games.


----------



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

Sorry to inform you, but Oceania did end up earning 2 spots!! I got this right off the website for the Olympics!


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Yep Oceania got 2*

The Olympics team are set in this way:

1 for each FIBA Zone

America, Asia, Oceania, Africa, Europe.
1 for the host and another for the world Champ.

The last five are divided for the zone of the nations which finished 2nd throug 6 in the World Championship.

Last WC.
Yugo
Argentina (America)
Germany (Europe)
New Zeland (Oceania)
Spain (Europe)
USA (America).

So the last five are: 2 america, 2 europe and 1 Oceania.

Pizzoni


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Wait a moment, guys ...

I know another thing: the European NT that win the European Championship ( next in Sweden, september 2003 ) will partecipate at the Olympic games too, or a similar thing ...

Nobody know that ?


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

What! No Canada! Didn't we end up with a better record then the US. I am boycotting the world if Canada doesn't get in.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

I think there's a rule that says that if Greece or Yugoslavia win the European championship in Sweden the Euro places for Olympics will be available for the other top teams in this tournament.

France  
Parker, Pietrus, Diaw, Moiso, Turiaf are playing or will all play in the NBA in the coming years + the squad that went second in the Olympics 2002 makes a lot of sense to be qualified for this Olympic tournament


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> I think there's a rule that says that if Greece or Yugoslavia win the European championship in Sweden the Euro places for Olympics will be available for the other top teams in this tournament.
> 
> France
> Parker, Pietrus, Diaw, Moiso, Turiaf are playing or will all play in the NBA in the coming years + the squad that went second in the Olympics 2002 makes a lot of sense to be qualified for this Olympic tournament


Well , in the last 4-5 years Italy won often with France, Germany and Jugoslavia ( with Rebraca,Stojakovic, Bodiroga, and Divac too).

Not because is my country, but I think that Italy deserves the Olympic games more than France or Croatia ( we must think too, that italian League is the 3th best of the World after NBA and Spain :yes: ).

Grettings


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> What! No Canada! Didn't we end up with a better record then the US. I am boycotting the world if Canada doesn't get in.


I totally agree. How the hell is Canada not in this?


----------



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

Canada can only get in if they do better than Brazil!!!! Both the US and Argentina are in their zone and Canada won't place better than either of them.
As a matter of fact, Puerto Rico could also keep Canada out of the 3rd team in the Americas zone.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't underestimate Canada. If Steve Nash plays at the pre-Olympic tournament Canada is a whole different team.

I didn't know that about Oceania having 2 teams. It just seemed weird I guess.

As for the European Chamionship in Sweden next summer, I think the competition will be very hard and the outcome unpredictable.
I think Greece will surprise a lot of people. We're preparing our team for the Olympics in Athens where we want to win a medal and we have looked pretty good so far in the games we have played.
Serbia&Montenegro is the most talented team, but they have a new coach and I 've heard they will use a lot of young players at the games so we'll see what happens.
Germany has Nowitzki and they're always dangerous.
Spain is the most hard working team, but if Gasl doesn't play it's gonna be tough for them to advance.
I haven't seen Italy, France or Russia play for awhile but they're always yough teams to play against.
Croatia and Slovenia have failed in all the tournaments they have played the last few years but they're always dangerous.
Turkey has a couple of NBA'ers and they probably have the best 4 players in Kutluay, Turkoglu, Turkcan and Okur.
Lithuania is a very dangerous team. Lithuania is a country of 2 million people but they have a basketball tradition and the whole team can shoot 3's!
I might have forgotten some teams as well, but the thing with European basketball is that every team can win the championship so I have no idea who will go to the Olympics.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yep, Italian BBLover, 


Italy has a really strong Liga, but your national team is a notch under, because there are too many US & Bosman people in your league. These guys have talent making Italian clubs really nice contenders to any Euro championship, but when it comes to NT, France is above you.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> Yep, Italian BBLover,
> 
> 
> Italy has a really strong Liga, but your national team is a notch under, because there are too many US & Bosman people in your league. These guys have talent making Italian clubs really nice contenders to any Euro championship, but when it comes to NT, France is above you.


What you say is partly true ( too many US and Bosman) , but we have good italian players too.

Italy NT is quite strong in Europe ( silver in 1997 , gold in 1999 ) and players like Carlton Myers,Andrea Meneghin, Gianmarco Pozzecco, Denis Marconato, Alessandro Frosini, Riccardo Pittis, Alex Righetti, Roberto Chiacig,Alessandro Abbio Giacomo Galanda, Gianluca Basile etc say something :angel: 

In the last events ( EU championship, Sidney 2000 etc ) we won often VS Yugo, France or Germany ...

Pay attention in september to Sweden :grinning:


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> What you say is partly true ( too many US and Bosman) , but we have good italian players too.
> ...


I agree with the list, but I would put france or italy on instead croatia


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I am boycotting the world if Canada doesn't get in.


Good luck with that.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

I thought that Carlton " Diva" Myers did retire from international comps.
Best Italian player; Roberto " Call me Train" Chiacig. I saw him play in Strasbourg last year for Korac cup. 
This guy is really huge playing, why isn't he considered NBA material ?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> I thought that Carlton " Diva" Myers did retire from international comps.


Why  

He's not a "diva" ... he's a great player and a great person; yesterday he won a special price for players of every sport that fight against doping and racism and with a great ethics.

"Carlone" rocks :grinning:



> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>
> Best Italian player; Roberto " Call me Train" Chiacig. I saw him play in Strasbourg last year for Korac cup.
> This guy is really huge playing, why isn't he considered NBA material ?


Well, Roberto is a great player, but I don't think that he's so good 4 NBA.
I think that Denis Marconato is better.

Gretz


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Italy won't make it

Germany, Serbia-Montenegro ( Yugos), Turkey, Spain are pretty much locks.
Leaves one spot for Greece, France, Croatia, Italy and some other teams.


----------



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

only 3 more euro teams make it, so if Germany , turkey, and spain are locks, then that is it !! Greece and Yugo are automatically in.

I agree that Spain and Germany probably will make it, but that third open spot will be a big fight.


----------



## Canadian Maverick (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Yep Oceania got 2*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> The Olympics team are set in this way:
> 
> 1 for each FIBA Zone
> ...


Yeah but that was the last World Championship. Am I right in thinking that the next WC is the one that decides who's in??? 

I don't follow that closely but there's gotta be another WC in the next year and 3 months (start of Olympics).


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Nop*

The word are like the olympics, in 4 years. So next WC will be in 2006.

Pizzoni


----------

